# bought engine with dcc



## marx1 (Dec 11, 2009)

I bought an engine with dcc in it. Its an older sd40t-2 athearn. I have no way to control the dcc unit. Can I still leave it connected and use on my dc layout? This has extra led lights wired to it that I would like to use too.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

You can try it on your DC track...DC can't hurt the decoder.If the decoder is a dual mode type the loco will move but you won't have control of the extra features.

If loco doesn't move,then two possibilities...either the decoder is older and isn't a dual mode type OR it is a dual mode decoder that's had DC disabled.In this case,you'll need someone with DCC (possibly local hobby shop) who will be able to identify the decoder and,if possible,re-activate DC operation.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*drop wires,DCC*

I have one more question about DCC I,ve been reading recently on the subject,then I think 
more progress will be made on the layout. With DCC,it is often suggested / advised to have every section of track to have a drop wire soldered on and not rely on
un- soldered track rail joiners, to avoid future headaches and hair loss. Is that great advice
that most definitelytely be followed? 
the rail has been weathered already.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I have my board set up in quadrants with wires soldered to the rails in one spot in each section and the other joiners soldered to the rail.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You'll get several opinions on this.

It seems that many DCC modellers will have drops every 5 or 6 feet and
after power routing turnouts such as Peco.

You say sections. I am assuming the 3 foot or other length flex track.
It would be a lot of soldering if you intend to use sectional
track.

Soldering joiners where FLEX sections meet or join turnouts would
always be good, but might be overkill. 

Just this week tho, I found myself soldering joiners that had worked
perfectly for months but that had been penetrated by recent ballast glue
use that resulted in non conductive joints. 

Keep in mind that you can always go back and solder any joiner that
is failing to conduct properly.

Don


----------



## marx1 (Dec 11, 2009)

If your useing dcc can't you run atleast 2or 3 engines at the same time? Or definitley on the same track? And why would you need quadrents wired seperatly. I understand if your running dc, I even cut the track to seperate my half of a 8 loop cause when u reconnect to track polarity is reversed. I have a section to stop on thats seperated from the track completely, I stop on it and reverse polarity,then continue.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Oct 8, 2013)

Personally speaking, soldering power feeders to every section of track and not relying on rail joiners is mandatory, but that's just me. While it can make for more work up front, it greatly increases reliable operation in the long term. The same for powered frogs. Nothing frustrates me more than running a slow-moving loco during switching chores and having it stall regularly. Good trackwork, powered frogs, and feeders to every section will almost completely eliminate such stalls.

I'm also a supporter of DCC, especially since a beginner or someone with a small layout like mine can get into it with the likes of the Digitraxx Zepher or the Prodigy Advance 2 for the cost of a single high-quality locomotive.

As for reversing loops, there are several products on the market for DCC that will automatically sense mismatched polarities and instantly match them, making it unnecessary to stop the train or manually reverse polarities. Other products will do the same thing for turnout frogs making it unnecessary to wire powered frogs to the switch machine, though these products increase initial building costs.

One more thing about DCC - wire your layout into several "blocks" - each with its own on/off switch. This will make it far easier to find any short that might develop as you can turn off each block until the short disappears, thereby localizing its location. Finding a short on even a small layout that isn't broken into such blocks is a real chore that involves physically cutting main power buss wires, cutting gaps into track, and unsoldering feeders (ask me how I know THIS one).


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I would encourage you to solder to each track section, both rails. Some will tell ya that ya only need to solder every other piece or such, but then, if the rail joiners are so reliable, why solder at all? Rail joiners are just that, rail joiners.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

marx1 said:


> If your useing dcc can't you run atleast 2or 3 engines at the same time? Or definitley on the same track? And why would you need quadrents wired seperatly. I understand if your running dc, I even cut the track to seperate my half of a 8 loop cause when u reconnect to track polarity is reversed. I have a section to stop on thats seperated from the track completely, I stop on it and reverse polarity,then continue.


My set up is mobile, and needs to be broken down to fit in a car. That is why I have it wired in quadrants. 

I usually use feeders every six feet, and do solder all the connectors.


----------



## marx1 (Dec 11, 2009)

I see RRGrassi, last train show i went to they had about 20 different layouts not to big that joined together. Each person had a different scene, some old time, some newer but they all joined together to run acouple of trains threw. It was very cool.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

marx1 said:


> I see RRGrassi, last train show i went to they had about 20 different layouts not to big that joined together. Each person had a different scene, some old time, some newer but they all joined together to run acouple of trains threw. It was very cool.


That would be a modular set up. Some Model RR clubs have their members build modules that will inter connect, for shows and club running. They are quite neat!

Some members will do the same thing for their home layout, so that they can change scenes, and have a module or two for the shows.


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

The biggest reason for quadrants or power districts is for amperage control. Most HO DCC systems are maximum of 5 amps. That includes everything that is drawing power from the track. Motors, Led's, etc. Lets say you have two trains each with three engines in consist. If all three have motors, then these two trains put the system very near the current limit. A third train could not be run without impacting the other two. By splitting the layout into power districts. Then the number of trains that can be run simultaneously is greatly enhanced. Each district requires its own booster, basically increasing the total amperage, but keeping each section under the 5 amp limit. 
Even if you aren't running that many engines today, setting the layout in districts and powering them all with the same power source allows you to conveniently expand as booster and extra train running become available.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Tho I initially thought soldering all joiners was overkill, I have discovered
why that is important. I recently did more track ballasting using the
familiar wet water and 50/50 Elmer's glue/water. After cleaning the
track, did a test run. No go in some sections of track. The water/glue
had penetrated the joiners and formed an insulation blocking power. Soldering
then became mandatory to get trains running. Forewarned.

Don


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Marx

Those big club layouts are modular. As you noted, each member builds
his module to club standards. Most likely tracks within each module are
soldered. But they must use a rmoveable short section of track when they join
the next module. Since it is intended to be mobile, those are not
soldered.

A big local club has a modular layout about a block long and half that wide with
a double track main. It uses wireless DCC controllers. (Digitrax, I thiink) It is so cool to see
the members walk along beside their trains blowing the whistle at crossings
and the like.

Don


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

It is recommended that every ~6feet or so the track is not soldered. This is to allow for any thermal expansion/contraction. 
The better solution is additional Drops or Feeders.


----------

